# Prospective owner's ferret questions



## nom nom de plume (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi

Having recently decided to get a pair of ferrets, I've been researching as much as I can ahead of buying a cage but there are several questions I have, which are as follows:

*1 - Cage*. I can't decide between these two:








The one on the left is much nicer to look at, but is much more expensive (£182), and gives a volume (excluding the pedestal & the skirt) of 138x56x65. Also, it is a 'converted' aviary, so it wasn't actually designed for small animals unlike the one on the right (which is £105 and 133x80x50 (about 5% bigger).
Any thoughts on the suitability of either, or would they both be fine for 2 ferrets? Will they use the full size of the cage? I don't have a garden, so will I have to walk them/exercise them for 1-2 hours every day?

*2 - Ferret-proofing*- I've read that they love to chew wires etc. when they can get hold of them - how easy is it to 'supervise' them when out of the cage? Are they likely to run behind the TV & start munching cables before I get the chance to stop them? Any there any other common issues caused by letting ferrets run about inside that I really should know about?

*3 - Insurance *- which insurance provides good cover for ferrets? I've tried a couple of the major insurance companies, only to discover the only species options are 'dog/cat'. Also, does anyone know whether the policies cover things such as cancer?

*4 - Young or adult?* - Ideally, I'd love to get a pair of young kits - 8-12 weeks or so. I figure it'll be easier to form a bond early on with them, plus I can train them in my own way. I know they're more nippy as youngsters, but I can handle that (I once had pet geese!). I also would love them spending almost their entire lives with me. Is my logic correct, or are rescue adults actually very easy to look after?

*5 - Running costs * -after insurance, how much should I be spending on food/bedding/ferretone/etc?

*6 - Literature *- Are there any ferret books worth getting? It seems there are loads, but I'm wondering if they have anything different information other than what's freely available in care sheets etc. on the internet.

*7 - Vet *- I know ferrets are susceptible to getting ill. Does anyone know a good ferret vet in London?

*8 - Cleaning *- I read that I will need to 'tidy' the cage once a day & clean it properly once a week. What exactly does the weekly clean entail? Is it just removing the bottom tray, cleaning it & putting it back, or do you need to wash all their 'furniture' etc as well?

Neverending gratitude coming to all answers.

I'm really looking forward to getting started!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

nom nom de plume said:


> Hi
> 
> Having recently decided to get a pair of ferrets, I've been researching as much as I can ahead of buying a cage but there are several questions I have, which are as follows:
> 
> ...


The second cage is def better, it's simular to the one i have 

I think putting money aside every month is better than taking out insurance on small animals to be honest. Not many places will insure a ferret.

I wouldn't recommend a pair of kits. Kits are very bitey and should only be kept by experienced ferret owners. Your better off with 2 adults over 1 year old.
When i clean my ferrets, i scoop out their poop on a daily basis and give them a full clean once a week. I disenfect everything, clean out their litter tray and i wash their hammocks every 3-4 weeks 

Alot of ferret books on the market are aimed more at an American audience. I own the ferrets for dummies book which is a fab read but some bits should be taken with a pinch of salt.

And as for running costs, it costs me about £10 a month for feeding. It costs about £2 for a bottle of animal safe disinfectant which lasts months and a bottle of ferretone costs me £9 but i'm still on my first bottle. I've had it a year so far so it's def worth that £9


----------



## nom nom de plume (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbup: Marcia, many thanks! Really useful answers.....

Just seen an ad on Gumtree for a pair of one-year-olds for £25 with hutch & food/toys. Would still get a proper cage though.

I'm really struggling with the rescue centres - the London one doesn't have a working tel no or email!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know of any around the London area. I got mine from a rescue in Sheffield.
Could you maybe try a breeder if you can't get hold of the rescue?


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on getting the best pets EVER!!! My opinion (like to get my tuppenceworth in lol) is adult rescue are the best, you get all the back up when you need it and you are giving a 'forever' home to those who need it. I have handled a fair few kits (got the scars) and boy oh boy are they a handful. Ferret proofing!! if they can get their heads into a space the body will surely follow. As far as your cage goes I have no experience of indoor cages, we have ours in a big pen outside with a smaller one for indoors in an emergency. If you can I would advise in getting velcro harnesses as a lot of pet shop ones come with clips which can be uncomfortable and when your guys do what looks like a 'death roll' to get the harness of the clips don't always hold. Have you thought about names???


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bare in mind a ferret and guinea pig are the only animals that can contract human flu viris so be a bit careful if your have cold etc. Ferrets are very socail playfull animals and like to nose about. They like a warm place to curl up for a snooze also. Jills need to be neauterd as it can be fatal if there left to keep coming into season unless you have a castrated male to bring them out. Its to do with there hormones. Have fun with your new babies when you get them. My friends love a strool around the garden on there leads. And adore old carpet tubes she can pick up from her local carpet shop for nothing. You may ned a saw to chop them or a sharp carving knife.


----------



## Mickey the lurcher lover (Oct 5, 2009)

I have had ferrets all my life until this year when I moved into council sheltered accomodation because of my disabilities. Despite having two dogs, a cat, and three ferrets they took me on. That was until a month later when one of the other residents feared for her life with my very tame ferrets and I was told to rehome them. However, I have very good experience with indoor and outdoor ferrets and their cages. The most difficulty I have ever had with any cage housing ferrets is when it comes to cleaning the cage. It must be very easy to access all of the inside of the cage for cleaning. This is obviously not the most important factor but beleive me the cage will need to be thouroughly clean to remove all of the odour that comes with ferrets and to be hygenic. I wish someone had said this to me when I first bought an indoor cage as it was a nightmare to clean out and only had tiny acces doors scattered on each level of the cage. Never again! It was a lovely cage for the ferrets though. Mickey.


----------



## nom nom de plume (Oct 16, 2009)

many thanks to all for your advice!

finally managed to get in touch with a rescue centre - we're going to see some ferrets tomorrow, with a view to 'reserving' a couple for when the cage arrives (I've ordered the one on the right in the OP)

Will have to think hard about whether we can handle a pair of kits. If it's just about a few cuts here & there, that's OK, but it sounds like there's a lot more to it than that!

Anyway, will keep you all posted, & thanks again!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You'll take one look at them and your heart will melt, trust me 

We lost a ferret a few months ago unfortunatey and me and my other half have decided that we make take on another hob or a pair of jills.


----------

